# Water/Meth with Nitromethane



## OZiredGTI (Aug 25, 2008)

Anybody had any experience injecting a Water/Meth/Nitromethane blend?
If you have could you post blend % & results.
I'm very interested in how mixtures affect air/fuel ratios and how people are getting around the problems associated with this.
I have got to a 30/50/20 blend before I encounter enough knock for the car to start pulling timing.
I have started chasing my tall after that! Haven't got a access to a dyno so I dont know how much more I'm making, but it is definitely making a difference.
Cheers for the info before hand…


----------



## Yosh_Cupra (Jun 28, 2008)

Check with Richard from Aquamist.co.uk---there is a forum and his results are there and they do work


----------



## OZiredGTI (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (Yosh_Cupra)*

Thanks for the info - I will look at straght away. (my internet has been down this week!)
Still like to here from vw people on any results.


----------



## gypsyjetta (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: (OZiredGTI)*

I use CH3NO2 with the stock turbo and it makes a lot of extra torque.
Actually I find it's no fun to use in the lower rpms as the spike is pretty harsh, so I usually just get on it above 2900-3000rpm.
If your stock don't use a jet bigger than a 175 or you take the chance of running lean. I haven't tried any ratio other than the suggested.
I also don't know if it's recomended to mix in with anything other than 50/50 W/A as it may not susspend properly. 60/40 or 40/60 couldn't be that detrimental....but I really don't know.
Get with Michael Plumer at the snow forums as he has a lot of experience.


----------



## joe'sGTI (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Water/Meth with Nitromethane (OZiredGTI)*

only ******* run nitrometh 
sorry had to do it


----------



## OZiredGTI (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Water/Meth with Nitromethane (joe'sGTI)*

Thanks for the coments joesGTI!!!
Just to update, I have dopped the water and am injecting 50/50 methane/nitromethane.
I have rased jet sizes and experementing with tuning. Seems to work well - just dont know if its worth the $13 a litre.


----------

